# Macbook MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-857E No Burn



## Doctor X (Mar 16, 2010)

First, the drive WILL still play CDs and DVDs.

I have happily used this internal "Superdrive" for about a year.  Without warning, when trying to burn data with *Toast 10* on a DL-DVD+R, I received a *Sense Key = Medium Error sense Code = 0x73, 0x03*.

Searching I discovered that this means a problem with:



> I do have a few suggestions though. the sense code 0x73 0x03 is basically down to 4 variables, the laser, the power to the laser, the thing controlling the power and the media.
> 
> So, use a media you know should work (i.e. one that always has for you in the past). Clean your laser and your drive thoroughly. Check your RAM and if there is anything fishy you should replace it. Reset the PRAM (Shut down then reboot holding Command-Option-P-R altogether until you hear the startup noise for the second time). Finally, and perhaps the most straightforward suggestion, try a different PSU/Battery. Apple power supplies can be dodgy and this has worked for external drives with the same troubles.



A number of people have used a *Disk Cleaner* with great success.  So I purchased a *Memorex CD/DVD OptiDisc* cleaner.

The drive would not recognize it, nor did my other DVD/CD players.

While I will go back to the store and try to get one that works, I tried a number of the other solutions.

None worked.  Other places state the Matshita--which they dub "MatSHITa"--is very particular, only likes -R, and even suggested first converting to a *Disk Image* then burning with *Disk Utility*.

Fine.

I tried this and got--after the thing ran for about an hour:



> *Interface Error -16434*
> 
> Unable to burn "My Favorite Mac Porn.toast" (The disc can't be burned; it might be incompatible with this disc drive  Please try a different brand of disc, or try burning at a slower speed.)



Oddly enough, the disk will then read as "empty" and burnable--as opposed ot a useless coaster.


So . . . am I frelled as in I have a drive that will no longer burn?

Anything I can try other than a last ditch of trying to get a disc cleaner that will work?

--J.D.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 18, 2010)

I've had a few Matsushita disc burners fail. The one in my latest MacBook Pro  13" will do everything except burn dual-layer discs. So I have to do another warranty repair. Yipee.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyway of telling if it is still under warranty?

That may seem a stupid question, but this was replaced about a year ago by an Official Apple Certified Repair-Dude.

--J.D.


----------



## djackmac (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is for checking the warranty status of the machine. Just copy and paste your serial # from system profiler. As far as the drive is concerned, if the drive came from Apple and the machine was out of warranty, the part has a 90-day warranty. If the drive came from a 3rd party provider like powerbookmedic, they warranty drives they sell for 1 year.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 23, 2010)

The machine is out of warranty, but the Super Drive is less than a year-old.

--J.D.


----------

